# 94 Cadillac Fleetwood Rear Suspension



## TEKILA61904 (Jul 15, 2007)

Hey How's It Going.I Need Some Help.My 94 Cadillac Fleetwood
Rear End Is Raised Up And I Don't Have No Hydraulics.I Don't Know How This Happend But When Im Crizin My Ride It Hops Up And Down.The Rear End Of My Cadillac.
How Can I Lower The Rear End.Is There A Switch Some Where.
Im In Need Of Some Help. :uh: :angry:


----------



## TEKILA61904 (Jul 15, 2007)

AnyOne On This Topic.Im In Need Of Some Help.


----------



## TEKILA61904 (Jul 15, 2007)

Could It Be The Level Ride.If So Let Me Know In What I Should Do.


----------



## joe64ss (Jan 4, 2007)

There is a sensor in the rear between the body and the lower control arm. Make sure the sensor isn't damaged or disconnected. You can disconnect the sensor from the control arm and move it up and down and see when the compressor comes on (and turns off). If the compressor is on all the time, disconnect the sensor. If it turns off, then it is the sensor. If it doesn't then it is the wiring shorted between the sensor, the ride control and the compressor - some other component in the ride control is jacked and telling the compressor to keep running.

The only issues I have really run into is the older Cadillacs, the rear air springs leak and the compressor runs too much, draining the battery. It even runs when the car is off (unlike the Lincolns).


After figuring out what is going on with this particluar issue, to be creative to just change the ride height, you could alter the length of the rod for the sensor so the correct ride height would actually be lower. You can also disconnect the compressor and the lines if you want it lowered however I think you should fix it to get the Cadillac ride and not let it sit low like when the guys with the Lincolns just disable thiers and they sit on the ground and bounce and look broken.


----------



## TEKILA61904 (Jul 15, 2007)

Any One Else On This Topic


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TEKILA61904_@Apr 4 2008, 05:12 PM~10336060
> *Any One Else On This Topic
> *


Have you tried what Joe suggested?


----------



## TEKILA61904 (Jul 15, 2007)

wHERE iS tHE cONTROL aRM loCATED aT cAN'T rEALLY fIND iT.dOES aNY oNE hAVE a pIC.


----------



## TEKILA61904 (Jul 15, 2007)

aND wHAT dOES tHE sENSOR lOOK lIKE.i dON'T nO nOTHIN aBOUT tHE cAR.sORRY aBOUT iT.


----------



## monsterpuff (Jan 27, 2005)

jack the rear end up and climb under there...


----------



## REYXTC (Mar 13, 2007)

Learn to type first, ask a question later.


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

maybe its the flux capacitor


----------



## TEKILA61904 (Jul 15, 2007)

Wow :biggrin:


----------



## TEKILA61904 (Jul 15, 2007)

yeah :biggrin:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by REYXTC_@Apr 5 2008, 04:27 PM~10342670
> *Learn to type first, ask a question later.
> *


x2

Also, you can replace the air shocks with regular springs and shocks for a regular ride.


----------



## sj_sharx4 (Sep 27, 2004)

its on the upper trailing arm, passenger side. pry the arm/lever off and move it up and down manually


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2008)

i just put new air shocks in mine, and ran a new air line.....i just canceled out the compressor all together. :biggrin:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Apr 8 2008, 12:01 AM~10361126
> *i just put new air shocks in mine, and ran a new air line.....i just canceled out the compressor all together. :biggrin:
> *


What do you mean? Did you just put in manual air shocks that you fill up at a gas station?


----------



## REYXTC (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Apr 7 2008, 09:01 PM~10361126
> *i just put new air shocks in mine, and ran a new air line.....i just canceled out the compressor all together. :biggrin:
> *


Did the dame to mine.  Just air them up like a tire.


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

I never really liked those things. They're prone to leaking, and they slosh from side to side, plus they ride hard. IMO you're better off getting a set of Caprice springs and shocks for the rear, and unplugging the compressor.


----------



## joe64ss (Jan 4, 2007)

The sensor is square and should be mounted on the rear suspension between the frame the the suspension. You will have to look.

Here is the diagnosis procedures for if the vehicle will not lower. Good luck.

VEHICLE WILL NOT LOWER
Preliminary Test
Disconnect height sensor connector. Connect a fused jumper wire between ground and White wire terminal (terminal "E") of height sensor connector. If exhaust solenoid valve does not click and air is not exhausted, perform TEST NO. 1. If exhaust solenoid valve clicks and air is exhausted, perform TEST NO. 2. 

Test No. 1 Disconnect compressor connector. Connect test light between ground and Orange wire terminal (terminal"C") of compressor connector. If test light does not come on, check for open Orange wire. If test light comes on, check for open White wire between compressor and height sensor. If White wire is okay, replace compressor head assembly.

Test No. 2 Connect test light between Orange and Black wire terminals (terminals "C" and "A") of height sensor connector. If test light does not come on, repair open Black wire. If test light comes on, check for poor connection at height sensor connector. If connection is okay, adjust height sensor. Retest system. If system still does not operate, replace height sensor. 

NOTE:This procedure checks operation of exhaust solenoid valve in compressor head. If exhaust solenoid valve is defective, replace compressor head.

HEIGHT SENSOR ADJUSTMENT

1.Adjust height sensor if riding height is not as specified.

2.Vehicle should be on level surface with full gas tank and no load in vehicle. Push bumper down and up slowly a few times to normalize suspension. Turn ignition on.

3.Loosen lock bolt securing height sensor metal arm to plastic arm bracket. To increase riding height, move metal arm upward in relation to plastic arm bracket. To decrease riding height, move metal arm downward in relation to plastic arm bracket. Tighten lock nut. Allow for delay when rechecking riding height. If adjustment cannot be made, repair problem with rear springs or suspension. 

NOTE:Height sensor arm angle can be changed a total of 5 degrees. One degree of change in arm angle results in about 1/4" (6 mm) change in riding height. Total change in riding height is about 1 1/4" (32 mm).


Ride Height Specs Fleetwood

Front "A" In. (mm) 10.3 (261)
Rear "B" In. (mm)10.6 (270)

Front Location measured 31.9" (810 mm) from center of the front axle.
Rear Location measured 24.2" (615 mm) from center of the rear axle.


----------



## joe64ss (Jan 4, 2007)

All this work and no reply?!?!


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)




----------



## TEKILA61904 (Jul 15, 2007)

Thanks Lot Homie Did The Trick.It Worked.
:biggrin: Good Info On That.Thanks A Millon.


----------



## joe64ss (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TEKILA61904_@Apr 10 2008, 02:08 PM~10383215
> *Thanks Lot Homie Did The Trick.It Worked.
> :biggrin: Good Info On That.Thanks A Millon.
> *


What was wrong????


----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)

ttt


----------

